# Slide Stuck Out, Repairman Stumped (2014 301Bq)



## dmac10 (Jul 7, 2017)

We just purchased a 2014 OUtback 301BQ through private sale. We went on an 11 day trip in June at two different parks and did not have any issues with the slide. We were preparing to go again last week and when we put the slide out to start packing, the main slide (dinette/couch) made a clicking/grinding sounds at set intervals that I had not hear before. The next morning we are ready to pull out and the slide will not budge. It sounds like it starts and then the it freezes like it cables will not move. We pushed from the outside while pushing the button but to no avail. We called a mobile repairman since we can not drive it to a dealership. He has not worked on one of these slide systems that are on the inside (the motor is above the slide and cables run down the side). He tried to assess as he could but the slide would not budge so he can not see the cables running down the side. He has taken off the woodwork so he can see the motor and chain up top. After awhile, the motor was then stripped so he left and said he had to order a new motor.

Anyone had an issue like this before? We are not sure what to do.

He came back today and took the motor off because when he tried to order it with the numbers on the side it was not showing up. He said he was taking it to Camping World to see if they had one or could order it.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Did the motor run while pushing the switch after it froze? If so, the gears in the gear box are likely stripped. If it is the motor and not stripped gears, you should've had flexible attachment taped by the motor that you connect to a power drill to run the slide in. And looking at your pictures, I hope the repair loosened that cable that is hang way down.

Todd


----------



## dmac10 (Jul 7, 2017)

Yes, the motor was still running so the manual over ride did the same thing. The motor would turn until the cables got tight and then lock up. So you think it was the gear box even if it turned the chain for a second initially? Yes, those are loose because he disconnected the cable. 

I see you have the same camper, Todd. Have you had this issue with yours? Or any other issues with this model?


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

I've not had any issues with my slides. The reason I mentioned the gear box is because some have reported having issues with it, although I wouldn't say it's a common issue. If the gears were stripped out the motor would run, but the slide won't move. With this scenario, the manual override won't work either. But how you're describing your problem. it could be one of a number of issues, which includes a bad motor. If you haven't found it already, here's a link to the BAL Accuslide service manual. http://norcoind.com/bal/downloads/accuslide/accuslide_service-manual.pdf

Todd


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Any chance something got under the slide (rug...toy...etc) that is causing the slide to bind?


----------



## provofishen (Feb 16, 2017)

I'm thinking it's the gear box to. I'm also thinking you need a different repair guy if he's just tearing things out like the motor and saying you need a new one without being sure. Never let them order a new part like that without being sure. Because after he puts it in and it still doesn't work, you will be the one paying for a part you didn't need. Not him. Also I'm not sure how the camping world is where you live, but the one here in salt lake has a horrible service department. Avoid it at all cost.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Provofishen is spot on with his analysis. Trouble shooting by shotgunning parts (putting new part in to see if it works) is the sign that the "technician" is not qualified. If the motor and gear box are integrated parts then the tech will most likely be correct. If the slide is binding or the cables are offtrack then the new motor/geardrive may be destroyed just like the old one.

This link gives part numbers for motors and gear boxes: http://norcoind.com/bal/downloads/accuslide/Accu-Slide%20Motor%20List.pdf

The manual that Todd&Regan posted shows on page 3 the likely causes of the room NOT moving when the motor runs. It would seem prudent to expose all the adjustment cables and attachments to examine their tracking is proper. Can you manually move the slide in and out? If you can NOT then it stands to reason that the little motor/gear box won't either.

I don't know if I helped but I would encourage you to at least examine the components of the slide and see what you can see.

Good luck.

Leigh


----------



## Thumper (May 19, 2014)

I have a 2014 312BH I purchased new. The cable slides are a issue with these trailers. I have had trouble with them since almost day one. I just had to replace to motor on my main slide in June. I will advise that whom ever is working on it should have existing knowledge about the cable slide system. Once you replace the motor you will have to adjust the cables. When you adjust one cable you have to adjust another to make the opposite adjustment. I have had my trailer back to the dealer 3 times and they still cannot get the slide correct. Last week my dealer billed my warranty company 17 hours for slide adjustment. Guess what? Still not working proper. The slide does not close tight to one side. If the mobile service tech is not firmilar with the cable slides don't let him touch it. The motor may not be burnt out. There is a small flex drive at the end of the motor. About 1.5" long. It is the weak link and can be replaced separately. 
When operating the slide when it is all the way in or out. Push on the slide switch the opposite as the way you were operating just for a second. That will take all the tension off the flex drive on the motor.
Always have the door open as these trailers are fairly air tight and adds undo strain to the motors when operating the slides.

Best of luck.


----------

